# FSU vs Ole Miss



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)

Tonight's the night most of the GON Sports Forum members pile on the Ole Miss bandwagon 

GO NOLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2016)

The way some of these games have been going im not so sure the noles are going to win. I'll stick with them in the pickem's but this has been a crazy weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

I picked FSU to win.
Judging by my pick'ems, that may be the kiss of death.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> im not so sure the noles are going to win.



Me neither


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2016)

I was once a fsu fan. The way the school went about that thug JW changed that. I will pull for ole miss and that is the only reason why.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I picked FSU to win.
> Judging by my pick'ems, that may be the kiss of death.



Same here. Every team I picked to lose won. I'm pretty sure I have last place locked up.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I was once a fsu fan. The way the school went about that thug JW changed that. I will pull for ole miss and that is the only reason why.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Liar...you where never an FSU fan!  I say we look more like Bama than Georgia in this one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I was once a fsu fan. The way the school went about that thug JW changed that. I will pull for ole miss and that is the only reason why.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



rebels win....... it will be a bloodbath.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Liar...you where never an FSU fan!  I say we look more like Bama than Georgia in this one.



Heck I even had a fsu hat at one time. If you knew as much as you thought you did you might not not be a dummy.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> rebels win....... it will be a bloodbath.



Can you tell me your definition of a bloodbath?


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Heck I even had a fsu hat at one time. If you knew as much as you thought you did you might not not be a dummy.....



You don't get to be the Alphachief by not knowing everything...  Wow...you even had a hat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Tonight's the night most of the GON Sports Forum members pile on the Ole Miss bandwagon
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!!!!!



Bandwagon? Most of us are pulling for Ole Miss because we dislike FSU. Really not sure what to expect out of this one, though.  

Go Rebs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you tell me your definition of a bloodbath?



for the dogs its winning by at least 9. Thats why Nickel Back sent me that kindly worded pm just today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I was once a fsu fan. The way the school went about that thug JW changed that. I will pull for ole miss and that is the only reason why.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



really.........., you were a semenole fan?


explains a lot.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You don't get to be the Alphachief by not knowing everything...  Wow...you even had a hat!



Sure did, not sure what happen to it though


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> really.........., you were a semenole fan?
> 
> 
> explains a lot.



Yea at one time I was, I'm a fan of a few teams just not fsu anymore, unless they play Auburn, I can not stand Auburn.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> for the dogs its winning by at least 9. Thats why Nickel Back sent me that kindly worded pm just today.



Boy, you need you help


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 5, 2016)

I never know what to expect from Ole Miss.  Under Freeze, they've had some huge wins in big games, but they've also had some embarrassing losses.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles and ex bandwagon Noles on this forum


----------



## bullgator (Sep 5, 2016)

It should be a good game to watch. I Can honestly see it going either way. I can also say it wouldn't surprise me to see a close game or lopsided one since it's the first game of the season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> It should be a good game to watch. I Can honestly see it going either way. I can also say it wouldn't surprise me to see a close game or lopsided one since it's the first game of the season.



Yep. You really have no idea what to expect in the first game.


I think we'll see a close hard hitting game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm betting on fsu


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2016)

I have no clue. I discovered last night most of the sports writers don't have a clue and the coaches just throw darts at a board. I also discovered I believed them. Talk about a let down.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

I will be surprised if FSU does not win this game.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Wife napping so she can stay up to watch the noles win!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. You really have no idea what to expect in the first game.
> 
> 
> I think we'll see a close hard hitting game.



I would be a lot more confident in FSU winning except they have a new and young QB and Ol Miss has a good experienced QB.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2016)

I didn't even know they where playing. Better go c who I picked.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I would be a lot more confident in FSU winning except they have a new and young QB and Ol Miss has a good experienced QB.



The Brainiacs at ESPN have FSU picked in a walk over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The Brainiacs at ESPN have FSU picked in a walk over.



They said the same thing about Tennesee and LSU.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The Brainiacs at ESPN have FSU picked in a walk over.



They been listening to jimbo.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> They said the same thing about Tennesee and LSU.



True dat.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The Brainiacs at ESPN have FSU picked in a walk over.



And that could still be a possibility


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> They said the same thing about Tennesee and LSU.



Which just goes to show a coin toss is just as accurate.

I'm reading their line on the games for next week's pick 'ems. They predict walk overs in every one except T Tech v A State.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Which just goes to show a coin toss is just as accurate.
> 
> I'm reading their line on the games for next week's pick 'ems. They predict walk overs in every one except T Tech v A State.



Thanks for the heads up. Lols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I would be a lot more confident in FSU winning except they have a new and young QB and Ol Miss has a good experienced QB.




Look for a steady dose of Dalvin Cook early on. IF we can get him started Francois should be fine. 

Should be a good matchup


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Here we go......


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Heck of a catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Rebs!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

well that didn't take long


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

That Miss QB is a baller!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

blown coverage and a late hit and now a TD.
Man, waht a start for the fightin' Akbars.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

my Rebs picked up right where they left off in the Sugar Bowl


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

Boy OM marched straight down the field.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I was once a fsu fan. The way the school went about that thug JW changed that. I will pull for ole miss and that is the only reason why.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



He wasn't a thug but keep on hating.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

his knee bent the wrong way.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

Well that knee is done for


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

A leg is not supposed to bend that way. Webster probably done for the year.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm photo bib #26 for my adoring fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm photo bib #26 for my adoring fans.





Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Interception!
which end you on, TJ?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Where in the heck did this Rebel defense come from????


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Where in the heck did this Rebel defense come from????



Id like to see that #1 pro style qb y'all got  I know he won't come in but I'd like to see how good ppl say he is.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> He wasn't a thug but keep on hating.



What are you talking about? He is the poster child for 'Thug'


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd love to see him too, but I'm glad he gets to work in slowly, I'm sure Eason feels the weight of the world on him with the Dawg fans expectations


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I'd love to see him too, but I'm glad he gets to work in slowly, I'm sure Eason feels the weight of the world on him with the Dawg fans expectations



Id rather have Shea. From all I read he was by far the most complete qb in the class and he can run too. I'd rather have a mobile qb.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

FSU gonna need another QB. OM killing him


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id rather have Shea. From all I read he was by far the most complete qb in the class and he can run too. I'd rather have a mobile qb.



He's the only hs QB for 2016 I would have traded for Eason.   Eason my end up being better, but Patterson played against better competition both at HS and at the Under Armour Allstar game and shined.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

Bad call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Bad call.



Sure was.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> He's the only hs QB for 2016 I would have traded for Eason.   Eason my end up being better, but Patterson played against better competition both at HS and at the Under Armour Allstar game and shined.



Yeah he looks awesome but never know how that translates to college. Eason will prolly be a better true passer/nfl type ala stafford. I was hoping he'd go to 10rc but we picked up Jarrett gurantano who was the #1 dual qb so I'll take it lol.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah he looks awesome but never know how that translates to college. Eason will prolly be a better true passer/nfl type ala stafford. I was hoping he'd go to 10rc but we picked up Jarrett gurantano who was the #1 dual qb so I'll take it lol.



I think both are going to be exceptional QBs


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I was hoping he'd go to 10rc but we picked up Jarrett gurantano who was the #1 dual qb so I'll take it lol.




 No 10rc for Eason, we wants to pay better against App State.  Brick by brick, the wall is falling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2016)

Score??


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

Should have been targeting this year after player gives himself up feet first.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Score??



FSU 3
Miss 7


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 5, 2016)

7 to 3 Ole Miss


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> No 10rc for Eason, we wants to pay better against App State.  Brick by brick, the wall is falling.



Was talking bout Shea. Eason doesn't fit the system I don't even think he was recruited.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Should have been targeting this year after player gives himself up feet first.



I'm sick of the tickey tack calls let them play.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

13-3 ole miss extra point to come.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Touchdown!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm sick of the tickey tack calls let them play.



The play where they called a penalty where the WR was fighting for extra yards and the Ole Miss player tackled him around the ankle was ticky tack, this one fit the rule of targeting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

FSU letting me down....


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

FSU looking like rocky top tonight.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2016)

Fla st  looks a lil rusty:::


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm sick of the tickey tack calls let them play.



Must be PAC12 referees


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

Fsu playing like ole miss is GT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> FSU looking like rocky top tonight.



They're playing Tennessee vanilla.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

FSU oline getting owned


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> FSU oline getting owned



The whole team is getting owned...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

I maybe shouldn't have put a hundo on fsu ugh


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

TD Rebs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

wow. fsu sux.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

21-3 Rebs on top!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

TD.........Wheres the resident Criminole fans?


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Liar...you where never an FSU fan!  I say we look more like Bama than Georgia in this one.



Ok...we're looking more like Bama State.  Terrible...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> TD.........Wheres the resident Criminole fans?



Wife getting p.o.'d.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Sec! Sec! Sec!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Ok...we're looking more like Bama State.  Terrible...



Didn't you also say something about the fsu D destroying Ole Miss?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk thug must of had to work.......lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Didn't you also say something about the fsu D destroying Ole Miss?



Yes, right after I tried to warn him about this Miss QB.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

I dread playing Ole Miss....


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Fire jimbo!!


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)

daily fsu sux  



Horrible


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Lot of game left to play


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Hugh Freeze has lost control


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 5, 2016)

lol


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Lot of game left to play



unfortunately


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Dalvin cook is out for heisman


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

I just spotted that Publix Bandit!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Is this the only qb FSU has?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

That's what happens when your starting qb is a Frenchman


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> SpotandStalk thug must of had to work.......lol



hes busy keeping natty lite workers employed.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2016)

:::::Fla st mistakes::::


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Dalvin cook is out for heisman



He dropped the ball getting ready to showboat...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm working and look at Espn. 

21-6, we got em right where we want them. &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Is this the only qb FSU has?



Give him a break, he's learning.He is a foreign exchange student you know


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hes busy keeping natty lite workers employed.




He a stock boy at Publix now?????


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> daily fsu sux
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible



welcome to the club.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Didn't you also say something about the fsu D destroying Ole Miss?



Hey, if youre going to be wrong...be completely wrong.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

tcward said:


> He dropped the ball getting ready to showboat...



Yep


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hes busy keeping natty lite workers employed.



Possible interwebs outage?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Ole Miss will destroy bama


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

Noles better wake up at HT


----------



## bullgator (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought the Saturday craziness was over.....guess not!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Starting to see a few "surrender cobras" in the stands.
I'm headed to bed.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

These fat referees need to get out of the way


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

Cook now has 26 yards rushing...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Fla St gets the ball to start the 3rd, this game aint over


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

At the half, it's the Cheaters up on the Beaters 28-13


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Let's go 2nd half Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> At the half, it's the Cheaters up on the Beaters 28-13


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2016)

Ole Miss looks like the most complete sec team week 1


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

antharper said:


> Ole Miss looks like the most complete sec team week 1



based on the fact their pass defense has been mediocre at best?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

Ole Miss's pass rush is the only thing keeping them in the lead.  WR's are open just not fast enough.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Its time for Kelly to step up and be a senior QB


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2016)

Ole Miss needs to answer.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Ole Miss needs to answer.



I think this drive will decide the game for the Rebs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Amoo said:


> based on the fact their pass defense has been mediocre at best?



and has given up 23 points. bama held usc to 2 field goals.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

Chad Kelley folks, story of his career.  Darn good QB who always seems to find a way to rip defeat from the jaws of victory.

Still wish we had him, but SMH


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow! FSU now on top!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

Feel kind bad for you GHH, those last two passes I was thinking "Treadwell makes those catches".


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

What the heck happened? Freeze musta put the first half Rebels on the bus for home


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

The halftime adjustments here by FSU have been amazing.  They saw what we've been seeing.  Mad the decision to start moving the pocket and giving their True Fresh time to find guys who are wide open in the secondary.

Still trying to decide if FSU O-Line this bad or Ole Miss D-line this good.


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2016)

anyone notice the crab leg commercial


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Rebs need to go down there and at least get a field goal.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok fsu beating the line now keep it up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

antharper said:


> anyone notice the crab leg commercial



Yup!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2016)

Amoo said:


> The halftime adjustments here by FSU have been amazing.  They saw what we've been seeing.  Mad the decision to start moving the pocket and giving their True Fresh time to find guys who are wide open in the secondary.
> 
> Still trying to decide if FSU O-Line this bad or Ole Miss D-line this good.



Sign of not only a good coaching staff, but a well coached team. Lots of kids would have hung their heads and quit down 22. Kudos to the staff on making the needed adjustments. Now it's up to Ole Miss to do the same in the 4th.

I have no clue who is gonna win, but this turned into a great game. This is why I love football.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't like either of these teams, but that was an incomplete pass and not a fumble


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

The wife told me to get out of bed and come see what has transpired since the half.
UN-Believable....


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

Big answer by Kelly


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The wife told me to get out of bed and come see what has transpired since the half.
> UN-Believable....



Heck of a comeback by FSU. Fun game, like last nights Texas & ND game.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Heck of a comeback by FSU. Fun game, like last nights Texas & ND game.



Fun game??? I'm about to have a stroke


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The wife told me to get out of bed and come see what has transpired since the half.
> UN-Believable....



I know you're a dawg and used to heading to bed once you're down by double digits, but it's a new era.  Never give up on a CFB game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Fun game??? I'm about to have a stroke





I know, bud. If this were a UGA game I'd be about to have one too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Fun game??? I'm about to have a stroke



why? they are the most complete team in the sec


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I know you're a dawg and used to heading to bed once you're down by double digits, but it's a new era.  Never give up on a CFB game.



Wait, what?! I'm affend!!!! 
I went to bed because neither one of these teams is Alabama.
FSU may salvage my pick'ems after all.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

The Rebs have got to take the cushion on the recievers away, Frenchie is doing a good job checking down


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why? they are the most complete team in the sec




you need to check and see who said that it wasnt me


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> you need to check and see who said that it wasnt me



i know it wasnt you


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Rebs need to go to work here.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

I hope GUS watching all these field goals and learning.

FSU would still be behind if they hadnt made those field goals.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Wait, what?! I'm affend!!!!
> I went to bed because neither one of these teams is Alabama.
> FSU may salvage my pick'ems after all.



I know you're a Bamer, but I've also seen you rooting for the G on more then one occasion.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I know you're a Bamer, but I've also seen you rooting for the G on more then one occasion.


Neither one of these teams is Georgia either.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

That's a catch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Walker is a beast!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

These referees are crackheads


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> These referees are crackheads



Big10 refs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Keep ya heads up Miss fans. Y'all have a strong looking team.

Congrats to you FSU fans. That was an impressive comeback by the Noles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

I guess Ole Miss is waiting for the Tide to come to town to have a complete game.
What a comeback by the Nollies!


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2016)

Wife went to bed mad. She will be happy tomorrow when I tell her the noles won!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 5, 2016)

What a turn around in the 2nd half to make it a good competitive game. 

It will be interesting how tough a game Ole Miss may make it on Bama possibly again.


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 5, 2016)

>>>------;;;-->


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles. 

What a comeback


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Sec! Sec! Sec!



Now you of all people should've known that was a little early.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats Noles.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles.
> 
> What a comeback



I'll bet you were as nervous as a birddog passing a peach seed at the end of the 1st quarter!

I went to bed.  Glad to see they came back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles.
> 
> What a comeback





MudDucker said:


> I'll bet you were as nervous as a birddog passing a peach seed at the end of the 1st quarter!
> 
> I went to bed.  Glad to see they came back.



You know he was! I went to bed also and checked my phone as soon as I got up!

Congrats NOLES! And S&S!  

Neither of those teams would beat App State.. Just sayin..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

how is ole miss a good team if they get 45 hung on them; and i will say the same if they beat bama or uga. looks to me like all you gotta do is pressure that qb and out him on his rear and you might beat them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

congrats to fsu fans.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2016)

Third quarter meltdown for Ole Miss. ,just hope Kirby was taking notes.


----------



## pnome (Sep 6, 2016)

Woohoo!!  Go Noles!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow 30-0 run! Congrats FSU.


----------



## Horns (Sep 6, 2016)

Heck of a comeback by the Noles. I went to bed at HT and was sure OM had it in the bag.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I'll bet you were as nervous as a birddog passing a peach seed at the end of the 1st quarter!
> 
> I went to bed.  Glad to see they came back.



As a Noles fan, I've learned to never get nervous.. 


Jimbo is gonna die a young man.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 6, 2016)

A great game.  Glad I was as right about our team in the second half as I was wrong about our team in the first half.  We have the coaching, defense, offense and special teams to be successful this year...but those dang penalties have got to stop.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither of those teams would beat App State.. Just sayin..



App State is a lesson in scheduling.  Never schedule a "lose-able cupcake" for your first game.  If you do, you'd better put them away early.

They scheduled 10rc as a warm up for Miami and let them hang around for too long.  That's why they had their heart broken in OT.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

alphachief said:


> A great game.  Glad I was as right about our team in the second half as I was wrong about our team in the first half.  We have the coaching, defense, offense and special teams to be successful this year...but those dang penalties have got to stop.



OLine looked worse than last year for the first half.  I'd loved to have heard Trickett's halftime talk with them.

The only question mark we had before the game was at qb.  The only position I thought played as well he should was qb.

1st half team loses 4-5 games this year.  2nd half team wins them all.

My heart can't handle another 2014 season.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

FSU played 2 teams last night. The real team showed up in the second half. Francois is the real deal. Cook, not so much.

Kelly is definitely NFL material. Ole Miss' run and gun offense puts points up quick but they are surrendering TOP to their opponent. FSU TOP - 42:39. That means your defense gets tired quick and it showed in the second half. They were gassed.

Kudos to the Noles. They didn't quit, made the adjustment at half time and kicked it into overdrive and pulled out the W. Most teams would have quit at half time.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU played 2 teams last night. The real team showed up in the second half. Francois is the real deal. Cook, not so much.



Cook played very tentative last night.  Something just looked really off with him.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty rough first half, thankfully it was against a cupcake SEC team so it didn't get too out of hand for our freshman QB making his first start. Who's next??


----------



## alphachief (Sep 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Cook played very tentative last night.  Something just looked really off with him.



You clowns do realize that cook had 200 yards of offense last night...your a tough crowd to please!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You clowns do realize that cook had 200 yards of offense last night...your a tough crowd to please!



23 carries and only 91 yards.. I think that's what he meant. Not including the passing yards. And that is a poor performance to "Cook's" normal standards on the ground.

Not knocking him at all!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 6, 2016)

Stadium was definitely like a Seminole home game with probably 80% of the crowd in garnet and gold. I put my ear plugs in with the game on stream after the half as that war chant is like nails on a chalk board to me. I know Noles have a limited vocabulary but good gracious, please come up with even one more to add to your limited repertoire. 

First half was FSu clearly not ready for the speed of the Ole Miss D-Line and Frenchy isn't ready to read the entire field. In the second half Jumbo did what Jumbo and all good coaches do, he adjusted. He rolled the QB out of the pocket, not only getting him away from the rush but limiting his reads. Great plan. 

Fsu's defense was also nowhere near ready for Ole Miss and that high speed offense but did a great job adjusting, pretty much playing nickel and pinning their ears back in the second half. 

Those of your saying Cook looked off should probably start watching soccer....or water polo, not American Football. Without him FSu possibly loses that game. J. Patrick is slow, plodding and can't read a block to save his life and while Rudolph is great to eat lunch with he dropped several balls that should have been or could have led to touchdowns. 

Overall it was an impressive 2nd half and as expected FSu's overall better coaching, talent and depth won the day.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 23 carries and only 91 yards.. I think that's what he meant.



Exactly. Ole Miss did a good job containing the rush.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Exactly. Ole Miss did a good job containing the rush.



Pretty mediocre if you compare his stats to Chubbs..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pretty mediocre if you compare his stats to Chubbs..


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2016)

FSU was sleep walking in the first half then Jimbo flipped the switch and it was a different game. Lineman could suddenly block, defense started defending and tackling, qb hitting passes and UM lost the momentum.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You clowns do realize that cook had 200 yards of offense last night...your a tough crowd to please!



I mean, he "looked" off.  I'm not talking numbers.  He wasn't the aggressive rb we've seen the last two years.  I kept wondering if he hadn't tweaked that hammy again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pretty mediocre if you compare his stats to Chubbs..



this^^^^. and its not like they were playing App State.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 6, 2016)

*Alphachief*

Alphachief, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> He a stock boy at Publix now?????



yes.


----------

